# Red Phantom



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 12, 2018)

ok so I have this 1958 Schwinn Red Phantom and when I look at the 1958 catalog online it doesnt show the Phantom in it at all,any thoughts??


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 12, 2018)

Where is the 58 catalog, I've never seen one.


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 12, 2018)

I saw it on google images it has every bike minus the Phantom and 58 catalog is the only year I dont see the Phantom


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 12, 2018)

sry I was looking at Phantoms from 49 to 59 and it for some reason didnt show the 58 Phantom im still puzzled lol


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 12, 2018)

There is no copy of the 58 catalog online, and I'm not sure if there ever was one. Tom has a scan of the 58 price sheet.
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/index1.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2018)

How about posting a picture of your bike and the serial number? V/r Shawn


----------



## deepsouth (Jan 13, 2018)

They do exist. Here's mine.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 13, 2018)

deepsouth said:


> They do exist. Here's mine.View attachment 737105




How were you able to determine it is a 1958 model?
I have a red phantom but not sure of the year it was made.
The red is not solid, but more like candy apple red.
Thanks.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 13, 2018)

PHANTOM CANDY APPLE PAINT FINISH BEGAN IN '55.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 13, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> PHANTOM CANDY APPLE PAINT FINISH BEGAN IN '55.




That sounds like "candy apple" was a popular color in the mid 50s.
My Western Flyer X-53 had a similar red translucent color which I got for Christmas in '55.
Thanks!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 13, 2018)

ORIGINAL OR RESTORATION?
NICE LOOKING!


----------



## deepsouth (Jan 13, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> ORIGINAL OR RESTORATION?
> NICE LOOKING!



Restored. It was in really sad shape when I found it.


----------



## deepsouth (Jan 13, 2018)

2jakes said:


> How were you able to determine it is a 1958 model?
> I have a red phantom but not sure of the year it was made.
> The red is not solid, but more like candy apple red.
> Thanks.



I determined it was a 1958 by the serial number on the left rear dropout.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 13, 2018)

deepsouth said:


> I determined it was a 1958 by the serial number on the left rear dropout.



My Red Phantom falls within this time frame.


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 13, 2018)

2jakes said:


> My Red Phantom falls within this time frame.
> View attachment 737209



My serial number is 8123379


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 13, 2018)

another photo


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2018)

cptnhwdy69 said:


> My serial number is 8123379View attachment 737364 View attachment 737365 View attachment 737366 View attachment 737367 View attachment 737368



Your serial should start with a letter.V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 13, 2018)

Ya something doesn't add up. But.................the SN can start with an 8. First couple months of 58

( 1958 ) Date -------------- Serial #`s From --------------------- To 
01/02 to 01/06 ------- 8F10685 ------------------ 8F12881 
01/08 ------------------ 8F12882 ------------------ 8F16216 
01/10 to 01/15 ------- 8F16217 ------------------ 8F23392 
01/15 to 01/17 ------- 8F23393 ------------------ 8F76033 
01/21 to 01/27 ------- 8F76034 ------------------ 8F81882 
01/28 ------------------ 8F81883 ------------------ 8F85427 
01/29 to 01/31 ------- 8F85428 ------------------ 8F93679

02/03 ------------------ 8F93698 ------------------ 8F99597 
02/04 ------------------ 8F99598 ------------------ 8F99999 
02/05 ------------------ 8G00001 ----------------- 8G08079 
02/11 to 02/26 ------- 8L00001 ------------------ 8L11679
03/03 to 03/04 ------- 8L11680 ------------------ 8L20007 
03/04 to 03/17 ------- 8L20008 ------------------ 8L39400


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Ya something doesn't add up. But.................the SN can start with an 8. First couple months of 58
> 
> ( 1958 ) Date -------------- Serial #`s From --------------------- To
> 01/02 to 01/06 ------- 8F10685 ------------------ 8F12881
> ...




Oops forgot about the change!


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 13, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Ya something doesn't add up. But.................the SN can start with an 8. First couple months of 58
> 
> ( 1958 ) Date -------------- Serial #`s From --------------------- To
> 01/02 to 01/06 ------- 8F10685 ------------------ 8F12881
> ...



yes it deff starts with an 8 so its early 58


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 13, 2018)

cptnhwdy69 said:


> yes it deff starts with an 8 so its early 58



looks like maybe jan of 58


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 13, 2018)

There it is 8I23379


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2018)

cptnhwdy69 said:


> View attachment 737442 There it is 8I23379



My guess is that is an "L"


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 13, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> My guess is that is an "L"



Ya I agree with you so looks like march4---17 1958 thanks=]


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 13, 2018)

Glad I could help out.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 14, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> PHANTOM CANDY APPLE PAINT FINISH BEGAN IN '55.





first candy Phantoms 54'


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 14, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> first candy Phantoms 54'




Was that from the very beginning of 1954 or just some 55 Phantoms with late 54 serial numbers?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 14, 2018)

GOOD QUESTION!


----------

